# guter TFT für Photoshop



## Pazu (30. Juni 2006)

Hi,

meine alte Röhre ist langsam am Ende, will heißen: ich brauch nen TFT. Was ist eurer Meinung nach ein guter TFT für Photoshop? Ist beispielsweise als Marke Samsung empfehlenswert?


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2006)

1. bei PRAD.de | Beratung und Informationen zu LCD-TFT-Monitoren und LCD-TFT-TV-Fernseher nachschauen.
2. Ich bin nun glücklicher Besitzer eines Fujitsu Siemens W19-1.
Superpreis und Superbild. Zu Farbdynamik möchte ich noch nichts sagen.
Sieht aber gut aus 

mfg chmee


----------



## DJTrancelight (1. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich darf ein Sony mein Eigen nennen. Die Farbwiedergabe ist absolut brilliant - Helligkeit und Kontrast stimmen auch. Wenn es etwas günstiger sein soll, dann empfehle ich dir die Marke Acer 19 Zoll TFTs 8 ms Reaktionszeit ca. 300 EUR

bye


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2006)

Hi,
also wenn du was wirklich gutes haben willst und das Geld dafür hast würde ich dir einen EIZO empfehlen. Die stellen Monitore für Farbkalibration her.

Gruß


----------



## BSE Royal (1. Juli 2006)

Ich denke die Frage die Du dir stellen solltest ist nicht "Guter TFT für Photshop" sondern guter TFT für professionelle Bildbearbeitung.
Fast alle TFTs arbeiten im sRGB Farbraum. Das ist ein recht kleiner Farbraum mit dem Du dich selber sehr einschränkst.
Wenn Du in Photoshop aber, was üblich ist, im Adobe1998, oder auch im eci-RGB arbeitest, dann zeigt dir ein einfacher TFT einfach nicht alle Farben an und Du werkelst da gewisermaßen im Dunkel.

TFTs die den AdobeRGB Farbraum beherrschen gibt es ebenfalls, sind aber nicht billig.
EIZO Color-Graphic CG220 - Hardware-kalibrierter TFT LCD Monitor - Technische Daten

Mir selber ist das zu teuer, ich verwende als Hauptmonitor nahc wie vor einen guten Samsung Röhrenmonitor. Günstig aber tolle Qualität.

lg, der BSE


----------



## chmee (1. Juli 2006)

Solange mein Eizo-CRT lief, war ich auch der Farbraum-Verfechter. Inzwischen mache
ich mir Gedanken, wie wichtig es wirklich ist, wenn ich eh nicht mit den ICC-Profilen meiner
Lieblingsdruckerei arbeite 

siehe http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videotechnik-video-hardware-codecs/246102-monitor-kauf-aber.html

Jetzt habe ich mir wie oben gesagt, nen TFT geholt, bin sehr glücklich damit. Anstatt
150W nur noch knapp 50W zu verbraten, ist ein Unterschied, abgesehen vom Platz.
Wenn Du ausschließlich im Print arbeitest / arbeiten wirst, sollte diese Anschaffung
sinnvoll sein. Ansonsten ( ab und zu Flyer ohne Farbverbindlichkeiten ) muss es kein
Hochklasse-TFT sein.

Ich für meinen Teil werde beim nächsten Videoschnitt sehen, ob ich Probleme
haben werde oder nicht. ( Glücklicherweise PAL<sRGB  )

Nochmal ein Link : PRAD.de | Kaufberatung

mfg chmee


----------

